# Soluciones a problemas acústicos parte 3 -interpretación-



## juanfilas (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola a todos, como ya estoy en la fase final de diseño y pruebas de mi nuevo diseño “concierto” voy a aprovechar para crear un post distinto pero no menos importante, ya vimos muchísima info útil en estos post (no voy a detallar…) Soluciones a problemas acústicos. Parte 2Como diseñar un monitor de estudio desde cero mediciones gb audio 6.5´´ -vifa xt25, dq25 -peerless 810103 y Soluciones a problemas acusticos en bafles Pero todos estos post fueron mas apuntados al diseño y construcción de bafles, en ellos vimos muchísimas graficas (no tantas como vamos a ver hoy jeje) y estoy seguro que muchos no saben interpretarlas, que son esas líneas de colores? Que miden? Como me doy cuenta si lo que estoy viendo es bueno o malo (o terrible)… Este post va a intentar explicar la interpretación de graficas en mediciones acústicas, desde las típicas que vemos en todos lados de Distorsión lineal y Armónica (no lineal) pero, hay otras distorsiones no lineales no menos importantes (es mas… hasta mas importantes) que estas dos y es muy raro verlas en análisis de bafles, por que es esto? Por que es más fácil esconder información que mentir, la verdera diferencia entre un excelente bafle y uno bueno nos las van a definir estas graficas como veremos mas adelante y estas nos muestran la diferencia entre transductores excelentemente diseñados en todos los aspectos y otros no malos, pero si inferiores. En fin, vamos al grano!

La primera que vamos a ver es la mas conocida por todos y llamada popularmente “respuesta en frecuencia” si quieren ponerse un poco mas técnicos le pueden llamar “función de transferencia” o también distorsión lineal, por que distorsión lineal? Por que la grafica ideal (y obviamente la respuesta real del bafle) debería ser una línea recta horizontal desde los típicos 20hz a 20-25khz (las únicas líneas rectas que van a ver están en las cajas de parlantes de dos pesos) cuanto mas cerca esta de una recta esta grafica, mejor es su distorsión lineal, en la siguiente grafica veremos la distorsión lineal de mis últimos bafles medida a un metro:



Bastante lejos de la respuesta ideal no? En realidad esas ondulaciones que vemos son producto de los rebotes en las paredes y pisos de donde estamos midiendo, creando interferencia constructiva y destructiva a distintas frecuencias (de ahí a la importancia de una buena sala de escucha) cuando vemos una grafica así no hay que asustarse, hay dos maneras de ver su respuesta real, una es usando la cabeza (pude generar errores) y “visualizando” la media de estos valles y picos, la otra es usando un soft como lspCAD o ARTA que tienen un algoritmo que nos da la respuesta “teórica anecoica” suavizando la grafica, no es la real, pero se aproxima bastante, acá tenemos la grafica anterior suavizada:



Mucho mejor no? Ahora si podemos “leer” la grafica, de aca podemos sacar bastantes datos, primero vean en la zona de 30 a 40hz, podemos estimar la f3 en unos 36hz (excelente para un dos vías), vemos también que llega muy bien a 20khz y lo mas importante de todo, las variaciones que tenemos son muy pequeñas, normalmente en la hoja de datos se pone por ejemplo “respuesta en frecuencia de 35hz a 20khz -+3db” esto nos esta diciendo que esos picos y valles no pueden ser mayores a 3db, en este caso es mas complicado por que yo medí en una sala con rebotes que empeoran la grafica, mas que nada en la zona de graves (vean el pico a 60hz) como hice varias mediciones puedo asegurar que ese pico es por la sala y no el bafle (ya que midiendo a otras distancias no esta), estimando una respuesta de 36hz a 20khz dentro de unos -+ 2 db.
Esta grafica es la mas fácil de analizar, ahora continuaremos con la grafica de distorsión armónica.
Tenemos distorsión armónica cuando por ejemplo, reproducimos un tono puro de 100hz y tenemos armónicos (frecuencias múltiplo) reproducidos (200hz primer armónico, 400hz segundo, 800hz tercero, etc) se entiende la idea? Cuanto menos distorsión armónica tenemos mas fiel es el sonido reproducido al grabado, veamos la grafica de distorsión armónica de mis bafles medida a un metro:



Guau! Muchos colores y líneas… que significan? Vamos por partes, abajo a la derecha del grafico esta el detalle, verde: fundamental (distorsión lineal), celeste primer armónico, rojo segundo, celeste claro tercero, etc. a la izq. la magnitud en db y abajo la frecuencia. Antes que nada unas aclaraciones, el primer y segundo armónico influyen muy poco en el sonido, quedan “escondidos” por la fundamental, cuanto mas bajas sean mejor, pero no influyen tanto como los otros armónicos de orden mayor (3ro, 4to, 5to, etc.) estos son los que realmente interesan y deben ser lo mas bajos posibles. Como leemos esta grafica… buscamos una frecuencia, supongamos en este caso 200hz, el primer armónico esta a -60db, el segundo a -70db, el tercero a -95db y el cuarto a unos -82db. Vamos barriendo todas las frecuencias y analizando sus armónicos, por regla, mas o menos, -40db es malo, -50db es bueno, -60db es muy bueno y menos de 70db es excelente (inescuchable por cualquier ser humano) como ven en este caso la distorsión armónica es excelente. Con el grafico de distorsión armónica además vemos la fundamental y ahí podemos analizar la distorsión lineal (2x1).

Estas dos son las graficas mas típicas, pero hay otras muy importantes, la primera que vamos a ver es la hermosa (u horrible, depende de lo que salga jeje) “Deterioro espectral acumulado” o CSD para abreviar por sus siglas en ingles, esta grafica es el verdadero método científico de analizar si tenemos resonancias en la caja (o transductor), no una moneda arriba del bafle como hice en el post anterior o golpeando el bafle con algo rígido para ver su respuesta, estos dos métodos son rápidos y nos dan una idea, pero una vez terminado el bafle hay que analizar si hay resonancias con el CSD, como se hace esto? Vamos con las graficas de mi caso, estas no están a un metro ya que la reberverancia de la sala escondería las resonancias de la caja, entonces medí en campo cercano tanto el woofer como el tweeter, estos fueron los resultados:

Woofer:



Tweeter:



Como se genera esta grafica? Es igual que la función de transferencia, solo que le añadimos un eje mas y con un impulso el mic. graba la fundamental y luego sigue grabando en el tiempo (eje Z en este caso, en ms) como los transductores no son perfectos siguen reproduciendo por un breve periodo de tiempo, en zonas donde hay resonancias este periodo es mas largo y veríamos una “montaña” fina a una respuesta en particular que perdura en el tiempo, ahi tendríamos una resonancia a esa frecuencia. En este caso (por suerte) no hay energías acumuladas ni resonancias, como vemos, en unos pocos ms la respuesta ya cae mas de 20db. La grafica es fácil de interpretar pero nos dice si el diseño de nuestro bafle es el correcto.

Por ultimo vamos a ver una grafica que seguramente muy pocos han visto, pero que nos dice muchísimo mas de lo que imaginamos y nos muestra la diferencia entre transductores excelentes y “los demas” por que digo esto, si recuerda en el post Como diseñar un monitor de estudio desde cero El transductor que usaba en ese proyecto decía que era casi igual a uno cuatro veces mas caro, que solo lo diferenciaba su “distorsión por intermodulación” no es difícil de ver esto, vean las graficas del post y compárenlas con estas y van a ver que la distorsión armónica y lineal son casi iguales, hay apenas mejora en este caso, pero estamos hablando de unos bafles tres veces mas caros, por que vale la pena pagar la diferencia? Por que es muy raro que escuchemos con los bafles tonos puros y solos, normalmente escuchamos voces, guitarras, bajos, pianos, violines, órganos, chelos, sintetizadores, etc… y encima TODO JUNTO, díganle al alguien que hace beatbox con la boca que haga todo, un sonido puede, dos tal vez, tres ya se complica un montón, con los transductores pasa lo mismo, supongamos que tenemos un sonido a 100hz,el cono se mueve a esa frecuencia hacia arriba y hacia abajo y de repente de mandamos al mismo tiempo un tono de 450hz, ahora va a tener que moverse para arriba y abajo al mismo tiempo con dos frecuencias distintas… todo un tema, bueno cuando escuchamos música, no tenemos dos frecuencias al mismo tiempo, tenemos miles y el pobre parlante y tweeter tienen que oscilar a todas estas al mismo tiempo, creando un patrón complicadísimo. Normalmente los excelentes fabricantes prefieren sacrificar un poco de distorsión lineal y armónica para mejorar la distorsión por intermodulación. Los malos, mejoran todo lo que pueden las otras que son las que normalmente vemos en las graficas y hacerse publicidad con el “-+3db”…
Como se mide esto? Es muy simple (hasta mas que las otras mediciones) se reproducen dos tonos al mismo tiempo y se analiza su respuesta, al reproducirse dos tonos, se crean armónicos que antes no estaban y viendo la magnitud de estos podemos ver la distorsión por itermodulación, vamos con el primer caso, es la respuesta del tweeter con dos tonos uno de 3000hz y otro de 6000hz (para empeorar las cosas ya que son armónicos entre si)



No presten atención a todo el quilombo que se ve abajo, eso que se ve es el ruido de la sala, electrónico, del mic, etc.., siempre tiene esa forma que va bajando a medida que aumenta la frecuencia, presten atención a los dos picos a 3000 y 6000hz… obviamente tienen que estar ahí ya que son los reproducidos, pero… que son esos picos mas chicos que aparecen después? No era que la distorsión armónica era menor a 70db??? haaaa ahora entendemos por que no se muestra esta grafica, al reproducir dos tonos distintos aparecen armónicos por todas partes, veamos otro caso: dos tonos de 2500hz y 2600hz:



Se ven los dos picos a 2500 y 2600hz y luego varios armónicos, podemos seguir haciendo pruebas a distintas frecuencias y ver que pasa, pero mas o menos se entiende la idea no? El vifa XT25 es un muy buen tweeter (excelente para mi gusto) esta catalogado como un excelente tweeter por su precio, pero… quieren ver a que se ha llegado en el estado actual de la ciencia en transductores? Veamos que pasa con dos tonos en el woofer Scan Speak 8545k:
En este caso 100hz y 350hz:



??? los armónicos donde están? Son tan bajos que se confunden con el ruido… veamos otro caso:
100hz y 1000hz:



Impresionante, solo un pequeñísimo pico a 2000hz y otro a 3000 que me parece que es por el tweeter, ESO es excelente distorsión por intermodulación y por eso es que este woofer sale lo que sale, se puede escuchar trash metal (creo que se escribe así…) y escuchar bien todos los instrumentos… 

Bueno, espero que hayan disfrutado y aprendido algo con el post, es mas corto que los demas, pero bue... es lo que me dio el tiempo, cualquier duda no duden en preguntar y cualquier error avisen así corrijo, como ven, diseñar un bafle es toda una ciencia y además arte, yo llevo mas de un mes a puro trabajo, diseño, mediciones, etc, pero creo que estos resultados que estoy teniendo demuestran que si se hacen bien las cosas, obtenemos lo que queremos, yo con esto apunto muy alto en calidad, espero que uds con lo que van aprendiendo puedan hacer lo mismo, saludos.

Juan


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 24, 2011)

Buenas, hoy vamos a ampliar un poco el tema de las distorsiones, pero lo vamos a enfocar desde un punto de vista totalmente distinto, vamos a hablar de MUSICA , si total… para que creamos o compramos bafles? Para medirlos todo el tiempo… no, para escuchar música, este es el fin ultimo del bafle, pero musicalmente como influyen las distorsiones? Antes que nada vamos a hacer un repaso muy básico para que se entiendan las ideas posteriores. Todos sabemos que los tonos son ondas a una determinada frecuencia, y cuanto mas alta es la frecuencia, mas agudo escuchamos el tono, podemos ver como vibran las cuerdas de una guitarra, o los platillos de una batería, todo instrumento crea una vibración a través de un medio (aire, cuerdas, percusión, etc.). Pero ahora viene el quid de la cuestión. Por que, supongamos un piano y una guitarra que están emitiendo a la misma frecuencia suenan tan distintos? Esto se debe a nuestros enemigos (en los bafles he!) ARMONICOS, en música se le llama “timbre”, el tema es así, la fundamental es igual, pero la amplitud de los armónicos es distinta, creando sonidos totalmente distintos, pero… si los armónicos son en frecuencias totalmente distintas, por que no escuchamos todos los armónicos por separado? Acá entra en juego nuestro cerebro, al oído entran todas las frecuencias por separado, pero nuestra “computadora interna” los une haciéndonos sentir un solo tono con un timbre en particular, de esta forma podemos escuchar miles de sonidos distintos que su fundamental es igual… nuestro cerebro es maravilloso!
Bueno, todo esto es muy lindo, pero en que influye nuestro bafle? 
Empecemos con la distorsión armónica que es la mas compleja (y apasionante para mi), tenemos un violín sonando con ciertos armónicos para que suene a violín (bastante obvio ) peeero, grabamos con un micrófono perfecto este sonido y lo enviamos a una potencia con un bafle, cuando el bafle reproduce este sonido grabado con los armónicos “reales” también grabados, añade ciertos armónicos (como vimos anteriormente) entonces a nuestro cerebro entra esta información y la mezcla toda (no escuchamos la distorsión armónica por un lado y los armónicos del violín por otro) que ocurre? Escuchamos un solo sonido, pero ya no es un violín, pude ser parecido o hasta sonar como una viola, quien no se ha confundido un saxo con otro instrumento de viento?  Se entiende cual es el problema de la distorsión armónica? Por la manera de trabajar de nuestro cerebro, interpretamos los sonidos distintos! Pero acá no acaba la macana, vamos a profundizar mas. Se acuerdan que le habia dicho que los dos primeros armónicos no influían tanto como los otros? Bueno, acá me equivoque (perdón) la equivocación vino por que en música la fundamental también se le llama primer armónico, entonces lo mezcle con los otros. El tema es así, analicemos una frecuencia de 66hz (fundamental de la primera nota del piano) esto es un Do, vamos a obviar los armónicos naturales para que suene a piano y nos vamos a concentrar en los que crea el bafle. El primer armónico (segundo si hablamos en términos musicales, vamos a seguir hablando en lenguaje técnico para no crear confusiones) es a 132hz, osea el doble de la frecuencia, tenemos un Do de nuevo en otra octava, como es exactamente la misma nota, se “esconde” con la fundamental y es muy difícil de distinguirla, por este motivo no es muy importante el primer armónico, pero vamos con el segundo, serian 198hz, ahora no es el doble de la fundamental, sino que esta en una relación 3:2, lo que se llama una “quinta” y su nota ya no es Do como queremos, es Sol! Osea que suena totalmente distinto, por este motivo la distorsión del segundo armónico hay que intentar que sea lo mas baja posible, por que literalmente nos deforma el timbre, El tercer armónico es 264hz, de nuevo Do, pero ya dos octavas mas alto, ahora si lo escuchamos (hagan la prueba con una guitarra o un piano, hagan sonar dos notas iguales separadas una octava y después dos octavas, en el primer caso apenas se nota, en el segundo se escuchan perfectamente los dos tonos) el cuarto es 330hz (Mi) desastroso para el timbre, el quinto 396hz (Sol) y así sucesivamente… Como ven, musicalmente hablando todo tiene mas sentido. Tengo poco tiempo, así que hoy solo vamos a hablar de la distorsión armónica, otros días vamos a ir ampliado como afectan las otras distorsiones musicalmente hablando. Si quieren ampliar un poco mas les recomiendo que lean este articulo de “El tamiz” (mi pagina web preferida, muy recomendada) http://eltamiz.com/2010/11/24/johann-sebastian-bach/  donde se explica con lujo de detalles por que se afina hoy en día en 440hz (La) con sus consecuencias desastrosas para los armónicos (pero mucho mas beneficiosas en otros temas) espero que hayan disfrutado de esta extensión, saludos a todos!

pd: yo soy técnico, no músico (por suerte toda mi familia es musica y puedo aprender bastante), asi que si encuentran algun error avisenme, gracias!


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 2, 2011)

Bueno, como tengo frenados los proyectos de audio por la mudanza a Bs. As. (Por suerte los estoy disfrutando yo ) vamos a seguir hablando de teoría, ya vimos como se interpretan las graficas de distorsión y musicalmente hablando que es y que hace la distorsión armónica, hoy vamos a ampliar el tema de la distorsión armónica y vamos a ver algo de lineal.
Vimos que la distorsión armónica nos creaba armónicos que originalmente no estaban el la grabación y su consecuencia es cambiar el timbre de los instrumentos haciéndonos confundir instrumentos o en casos extremos hacernos doler los oídos por armónicos muy elevados en otras notas. Todo esto aparecía cuando reproducíamos un solo instrumento… vamos a ampliar para varios instrumentos y voces, y como se van imaginando, quien aparece acá? Don intermodulación haciéndonos la vida imposible, va a ser fácil deducir que pasa ya que vimos el problema de raíz en la distorsión armónica, se acuerdan que cuando reproducíamos dos tonos al mismo tiempo, aparecían nuevos armónicos consecuencia del patrón reproducido por el transductor, bueno como se van imaginando estos armónicos ya no cumplen una función matemática (en realidad si, pero como son muchos tonos al mismo tiempo el resultado es armónicos por todos lados a notas, semi notas, y toda clase de aberraciones musicales…) ahora tenemos un La y un Sol sonando y los armónicos son Fa, Do sostenido, Mi, y un “casi Re” volvemos a lo mismo de antes, la distorsión por imtermodulación es la mas importante de todas, ya que “musicalmente” es la que va a crear mas aberraciones escuchables, por eso es que un equipo malo a mucho volumen suena a ruido, son tantas las aberraciones creadas que ya superan o están cerca de la fundamental, la distorsión armónica depende de la tecnología de construcción del transductor, pero la intermodulación depende aparte de la excursión del transductor, a mas volumen… mas distorsión.
No vamos a seguir con lo mismo por que la idea esta, dejemos claro que a la hora de diseñar una caja, no solo importa la distorsión lineal y su respuesta en graves, sino también la excursión del parlante, metiéndonos otra variable en la ecuación “que hago con X transductor” pero… hablando de distorsión lineal…

Esta es la mas conocida, hemos visto miles de “respuesta en frecuencia de 50 a 20000hz +-3db” quien que no le guste un poco la música no leyó esto en algún lado! La explicación es sencilla de como afecta el sonido tener una respuesta irregular, pero lo bueno es que podemos controlar la respuesta, sea el parlante que sea (con sus limites por supuesto). Cada transductor tiene su distorsión lineal característica, esta es invariable a menos que nos pongamos a jugar con el transductor, pintándolo, añadiendo imanes, cámaras resonantes y vaya a saber que otras cosas se “inventan”  peeero (siempre hay uno) en la zona de graves el diseño de la caja influye en la distorsión lineal, en la zona del cruce tenemos casi control total, y en el resto de las frecuencias con electrónica extra (o un diseño “exótico” del filtro”) podemos modificar la respuesta en frecuencia, pero.. por que es importante “musicalmente” la distorsión lineal? Vamos a un ejemplo: compramos nuestro nuevo CD (supongo que lo compran ) de Queen, lo ponemos en nuestro equipo, empieza a sonar y no nos gusta como suena la voz de Freddie Mercury, ahí nomás vamos al ecualizador y empezamos a mover las perillas para todos lados, hasta que guala! La voz ahora la escuchamos mucho mejor, se nota por encima de los instrumentos, pero notamos que el bajo casi no se escucha… “Dios salve el EQ!” le damos a 100hz y 63hz para arriba y ahora los bajos son impresionantes, peeero, la guitarra y los platillos se escuchan menos… en fin, lo que estamos haciendo es modificar la distorsión lineal con un ecualizador a nuestro gusto, lamentablemente el oído miente y jamás vamos a dejar la respuesta plana escuchando, los “audiofilos” también llamados “pitufos” odian los EQs, tienen sus razones, pero un EQ no siempre es malo, hacer lo anterior esta muy mal, ya que siempre despreciamos una zona sin saber que va a afectar, acá hay que medir y modificar, supongamos que armamos nuestros bafles y lamentablemente los transductores no dan para mas (muy normal ) y tenemos valles y picos de 6db por todos lados, un audiofilo nos diría “tira esa porquería, compra unos Focal con cables mágicos de u$s1000 y problema solucionado” yo diría, gastate $400 o menos en un ecualizador y midiendo deja la respuesta lo mas plana posible… Pero no, somos cabeza dura y compramos los bafles Focal (cables mágicos no por que somos inteligentes) tenemos una respuesta súper plana, los llevamos a nuestra sala de escucha, medimos y HAAAAAA! Que es eso! Donde están los +-2db que declara Focal… nos hemos olvidado de algo, LA SALA INFLUYE EN LA DISTORSION LINEAL no importa que bafle tengamos, nuestra sala se va a encargar de empeorar las cosas, pero conectamos nuestro EQ a los bafles Focal y midiendo ahora si los dejamos mas o menos plano… podríamos haber hecho lo mismo con nuestros bafles de dos pesos… y cuando les hable de las nuevas herramientas que hay… pfff para que queremos bafles tan caros!
Estas herramientas se llaman “correctores de sala” hay muchísimos, uno muy usado y gratuito es DRCoP, lo que hacen es medir en tiempo real en la zona de escucha y ecualizar la respuesta automáticamente para que quede plana, pero no tiene 15 bandas como los típicos EQ manuales, tiene miles, haciendo verdaderos milagros con cualquier respuesta.
Como ven, la distorsión lineal es totalmente controlable, pero por esto es la menos importante, no digo que hagan cualquier bafle y después corrijan todo, eso también esta mal ya que es una solución “ad hoc” y terminamos gastando de mas. Por que hay gente que gasta tanta plata en bafles? por las otras distorsiones no controlables, seguramente un bafle con picos y valles gigantes por todos lados, va a tener también muchísima distorsión lineal y por intermodulación ( a menos que tenga excelentes transductores y un diseño pésimo y créanme, he visto estas cosas).
Espero que hayan entendido todo (aclárenme si no y corrijo), conclusiones… la distrosión lineal hace que escuchemos los volumenes de las cosas no como quizo el músico (o sonidista), sino como quiere nuestro bafle, como dije antes en algún momento, últimamente los fabricantes de transductores están sacrificando distorsión lineal para favorecer las otras, y es por estas razones que estoy dando, es controlable. No dar importancia a la distorsión lineal en el diseño? NO, si tenemos en cuenta esta desde el principio nos vamos a ahorrar dolores de cabeza, electrónica extra, EQs,  y los transductores van a trabajar mejor, es la menos importante pero sigue siendo importante…  Saludos a todos y en breve vamos a seguir con las otras distorsiones.


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 23, 2011)

les dejo unos papers que encontré, son bastante básicos, pero seguramente le van a ser de utilidad a varios, ademas de que hace muy buenas analogías, por ejemplo, explicando por que oimos logaritmicamente, ademas de lo proyecta a los otros sentidos, espero les sean utiles, saludos

Juan


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 13, 2011)

se fueron las "concierto"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> se fueron las "concierto"



Ya las hiciste plata????? Que velocidad!!!!!
Dale, ponete unas fotos de como quedó la pintura "tipo piano"...


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 14, 2011)

se fueron sin pintura... vas a tener que esperar al nuevo proyecto para ver el acabado, igualmente, si querés empezar a pintar tus bafles avisame y por MP te doy todos los datos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 14, 2011)

OK. Yo te aviso, por que este semestre lo tengo bastante complicado.
Gracias!


----------



## chauupinela (Sep 3, 2014)

Muy bueno Juan, esto no lo había visto antes, lástima que ya me olvide que era cada cosa, pero por suerte esta el post para leerlo y re-leerlo en cualquier momento!!


----------

